# Printer compatible with MS-DOS software???



## el1ero (Nov 20, 2011)

_Hello experts,
_
I have the need to post here to get a an answer that can resolve my problem.

The situation is that I have a software on *MS-DOS* working on *Windows 98* and I need a printer that can be compatible to it.

Appreciate all the help you can bring me, any suggestion will surely be helpful.

_Thanks_


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

MS-DOS is an operating system, and Windows 98 is an operating system. What is it exactly that you have installed? What program? Is it supposed to support printing? Is there a function to do so?


----------



## el1ero (Nov 20, 2011)

The software was created more than 15 years ago on MS-DOS with Visual Basic, but it loads on OS 98 and XP by command prompt with dos commands.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So does the program have a print command or not?


----------



## el1ero (Nov 20, 2011)

yes it does, on command prompt.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So how do you currently print using this application.


----------



## el1ero (Nov 20, 2011)

ON A BJC 4200 CANON. http://pdfcafe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Canon-BJC-4200.jpg


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What I meant was how do you physically make the software print to the printer!


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You'll need a printer that does not offload the rending engine to Windows. This could be a problem with newer printers. Look for one that is fully compatible with Linux and check the specs for the supported print languages. Generally printers that support LaserJet III with work with really old DOS programs.


----------

